# Excel 2007 keeps crashing on opening!!



## Mattskydive (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey guys i really need help before i throw my laptop out the window! 
I have a IBM lenovo thinkpad with vista and office 2007 installed. My excel program keeps crashing on opening and ive run all the updates, system diagnosis...every thing i found or could think of and nothing works! 

Please help! 

thanks


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Are you getting any specific error message? When did the problem start occuring? This could be related to a corrupt add-in or toolbar setting. Are you able to open Excel in safe mode

To run Excel in Safe Mode click *Start >> Run *then enter

*Excel.exe /safe*

You may need to enter the entire path to Excel including the quotes:

"C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 2003\Office11\Excel.exe" /safe

You may also want to try to re-register the application which will re-write all application registry keys to their defaults"

*Start >> Run* then enter:

*Excel.exe /UnregServer*

(You may have to use the full file name rather than just Excel.exe)

Repeat process above again but this time use the following instead.

*Excel.exe /RegServer *

If neither of these helps you may want to check the *Control Panel >> Administrative Tools >> Event Viewer *and check the system and application logs to see if they provide any type of clue on what is causing the crash.

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## Mattskydive (Nov 28, 2008)

It started crashing all the time this week... but ive had to reinstall windows and office the first time because all my office programs crashed, now i reinstalled office again because excel keeps crashing, nothing has improved. I am able to run excel sometimes if i run it on safe mode or as administrator but i cant unregister it because when i enter *Excel.exe /UnregServer on run excel wont open it crashes.*


----------



## Mattskydive (Nov 28, 2008)

correction...running excel on safe mode always works...but what do i do to solvve the problem


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

You may have a corrupt toolbar file. Search for the file and rename it and let Excel create a new one for you. The file will have an extension of *.xlb*

Also make sure there are no hidden workbooks opening when Excel is started by checking your XLStart folder. The path is similar to below.

*C:\Documents and Settings\szakaria\Application Data\Microsoft\Excel*

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## Mattskydive (Nov 28, 2008)

Ok ...it might sound stupid but how do i know what toolbar file is corrupted?

thanks!


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

You may also want to see if this is somehow tied into your Windows profile. Create a new profile in Windows or log in with another existing account and advise us if the problem persists. Did you find any toolbar files? If so, just rename them to something else and Excel will not be able to open them. Are there any files in your xlStart directory?

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## Mattskydive (Nov 28, 2008)

I have created a guest acount and i seem to be able to enter excel without any problems


----------



## Mattskydive (Nov 28, 2008)

There are no files in my xlSTARt directory either


----------



## Mattskydive (Nov 28, 2008)

I dont know where to look for the toolbar files.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Have you tried a system restore to a previous point? Since you aren't having problems as another user you may want to consider creating a new permanent profile and copying your old profile to it. That is a quick fix but this would require that you transfer/copy any emails/accounts that are set up in Outlook or Outlook Express.

BTW The toolbar files (.xlb) would also be in the same directory >> C:\Documents and Settings\szakaria\Application Data\Microsoft\Excel


Regards,
Rollin


----------



## Mattskydive (Nov 28, 2008)

This will sound stupid but there is no documents and settings...i cant manage to find them:S:S im in trouble


----------



## Mattskydive (Nov 28, 2008)

i havent found any toolbar files (xlb) in C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12


----------



## Mattskydive (Nov 28, 2008)

I have mozzila thunderbird as my email program, how do i move my emails and other things from one account to another?


----------

